# 24 online client auto logout



## azrukhan (Jul 12, 2015)

guys help me ...  24 Online client  says " To start surfing, Minimize this login window and open a new browser window. Please do not close this Window without logging out" 

and when i login with my phone it logout after some time so i cant download movies with torrent  in phones what to do please help ....


----------



## Faun (Jul 12, 2015)

Post image on imgur and link here. Don't discuss piracy.


----------



## azrukhan (Jul 12, 2015)

*imgur.com/pSD1IGy


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 13, 2015)

I believe you're using Hathway.
I also have similar setup and you'll have to live with it. However, i don't face logout issues even if i close the tab except a few occasions.
Just use the 24 client software for pc, that'll be less problematic.
From phone, don't close the browser, just minimise it. It might get automatically closed in background but that'll not log you out.


----------

